# Takemitsu: solo and chamber works



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Following the previews polls (Takemitsu orchestral works and Takemitsu: concertante works).

The incomplete list is from wikipedia. Pick your favourite and tell us why please, specially if it's not on the poll.


----------

